

Add a Character Count to the Hacker News Submit Page - jawns
http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/06/28/character-count-on-hacker-news-submit-page/

======
TomGullen
Why there isn't even a maxlength property on the textbox baffles me. I know
everyone loves HN's simplicity but there are just some things that would
really be useful for near zero effort

------
k2xl
This would be very useful. Great suggestion!

------
stfu
This is a truly excellent suggestion. I have at times even used a text editor
to check a headline's length and how to make the most of it.

------
brechin
Why use 'keyup' and not 'onchange'?

~~~
grhino
The 'change' event does not fire on every key press. 'change' fires when focus
moves from the field and I think when the form is submitted.

